# Help me plan my diet for 2011



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

So basically I want to get as lean as possible. I will be on the treadmill 20 mins a day. 

I've got this in mind for a typical day:

Banana
Tomato Soup
Peanut Butter
Can of tuna

Metabolism works so that if you eat smaller portions more frequently, it speeds up and thus you burn more calories, right?

If anyone could help me out with meal planning I would be very grateful.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2010)

Dude all of those sound delicious. In fact I just ate a monstrous apple, two bananas, a can of tuna and 4 peanut butter sandwiches.

thanks for the dinner idea.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2010)

Ed... That's a really screwed up combination


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2010)

Pm me your email address, my crippledness might stop me from training but it won't stop me from helping others. I have a few routines I can send you as well as meal plans.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 20, 2010)

chicken breast
low in calories and good amount of protein


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> chicken breast
> low in calories and good amount of protein



Way ahead of you bro 

I'm gonna get some unsalted cashews in my diet too, great snack.

Does anyone know of any good lentil recipes? I can always Google it, but I'd prefer a recommendation.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 21, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Pm me your email address, my crippledness might stop me from training but it won't stop me from helping others. I have a few routines I can send you as well as meal plans.


 hey is it cool if i send you my email too? I'd also like some help


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2010)

Absolutely not. 




Just kidding, pm me and I'll send stuff to ya.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 21, 2010)

ahaha pm sent.


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 21, 2010)

Just eat normally and exercise more, its sustainable, crash dieting isn't.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

Not crash dieting dude, but rather choosing a diet that will support my excersize plan.


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a crash diet, how many calories a day is that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

jeremyb said:


> That's a crash diet, how many calories a day is that?



It will depend. I won't be starving myself, nor depriving myself nutritionally, chances are I'll end up having a normal dinner most days.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

a lot of fruits, a lot of veg, a lot of water
when you cook, less oil
tuna / chicken are good idea, but you can eat everything else.

less beer ( in know!!), less fizzy, less chocy / sweet things , less sauce

a bit of exercise : you are in bath, so walk instead of taking the bus / driving (i know the hills are killing round there!!!)

swimming is good, running will too harsh on your body in this weather


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

Ralphy, sound advice my man!

I've revised my plan, I'm now looking at this:

Wake up - pint of water
10 minute intense run
Breakfast - high in protein and fibre - no coffee
1 litre of cold water and green tea throughout the day
Integrate spicy food, raw vegetables, more fruit and skimmed milk into my diet
3 more 10 minute intervals of intense excersize
Zero beer, zero chocolate, zero treats of any kind


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2010)

Stay away from milk, if you feel you need dat der calcium start supplimenting it. Milk while you're cutting = terrible idea


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ralphy, sound advice my man!
> 
> I've revised my plan, I'm now looking at this:
> 
> ...



be careful with the "zero" issue as it is quite hard to keep it this way. you are better off tapering it to maybe 1 beer on a friday and 1 beer on a saturday let's say.

That way you still have a decent diet, do some exercise and still are able to enjoy the little things in life.

you need more than 1 litre of water throughout the day though. Don't skip a meal at noon, even if it is something grassy (ie lettuce / carrott etc...) it will stop you feeling hungry around tea time...bad time to give up.

Always have a banana or apple to hand around 4 / 5pm especially if you are working...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

What's wrong with low fat milk and yoghurt? It's low fat


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> be careful with the "zero" issue as it is quite hard to keep it this way. you are better off tapering it to maybe 1 beer on a friday and 1 beer on a saturday let's say.



I knew someone would pick up on that haha. I've had enough treats this winter, when I detox I do it properly. Fruit will replace sweet things and green tea will replace beer, I won't be missing anything


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I knew someone would pick up on that haha. I've had enough treats this winter, when I detox I do it properly. Fruit will replace sweet things and green tea will replace beer, I won't be missing anything



good on you then!!!! what's the weather like in Bath these days? has the world finally collapse in the UK?? (snow of course!!)

just a note on running early in the morning in a very fresh weather. Be careful because lungs do not deal with thermal shocks well, so avoid to go really really early for your running..ie : 0C outside but 20C inside, when you breathe in it is going to be cold.

if you can stay outside for 5 minutes, walking about to allow your body and your lungs to get used to the cold air, and then go jogging.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> good on you then!!!! what's the weather like in Bath these days? has the world finally collapse in the UK?? (snow of course!!)
> 
> just a note on running early in the morning in a very fresh weather. Be careful because lungs do not deal with thermal shocks well, so avoid to go really really early for your running..ie : 0C outside but 20C inside, when you breathe in it is going to be cold.
> 
> if you can stay outside for 5 minutes, walking about to allow your body and your lungs to get used to the cold air, and then go jogging.



It's covered in snow at the moment, it looks awesome!

As for the lungs things - I know, I've already tried running this winter and was reminded very promptly that lungs do not like cold air 

Walk and run is a good plan, maybe I'll just keep it to slow jogging in the morning...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's covered in snow at the moment, it looks awesome!
> 
> As for the lungs things - I know, I've already tried running this winter and was reminded very promptly that lungs do not like cold air
> 
> Walk and run is a good plan, maybe I'll just keep it to slow jogging in the morning...



yeah, your body is already going to try to fight the cold (when you walk) because it is used to nice and toasty indoors, so a lot of calories are going to be eaten keeping you warm, especially extremities (nose, ears, fingers)

if you go for a 30min / 45 min walk (fast pace) in bath in a cold environment i really think that would be better than a fast pace 10min (too many risks of catching some nasty cold / virus shit)

that should do you good...likewise when you come back home, take it easy when getting warmer...you should be warm from your exercise outside but still it is quite a big change when you go inside!! try to drink some mild water, too cold will be bad on your body too, too hot will just make you lust colder drinks!!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 22, 2010)

Have not read all of this but anyway. 

I cook lentils in bulk, lasts about 2 days. 

It goes like this:
300 grams of lentils, the small black ones seem to be higher in protein and take far less time to cook 
big can of kidney beans
1 jalapeno pepper
1 can of chopped tomatoes
4 big tomatoes
1 onion
1 crushed garlic
cook the lentils first, drain them, then add the other stuff and leave on a low heat for a few hours

its a very easy to meal to store, you need to heat it up when you want it. 

Lentils/kidney beans are a good source of protein and fibre. The end.


----------



## iddqd (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't get how peanutbutter or cashews can fit a diet. That's massive calories.
Bananas are afaik easy to digest and should be eaten some time before sport (but got still plenty of calories for a fruit).

Just make sure you don't hunger, count calories and know what you eat (learn about protein, starch, carbohydrates ...).
Some vegetables (ie. paprika) are great to get saturated while keeping the colories low.

And i have doubts about milk. That has got plenty calories and don't fill you up.
If you considered that cuz of protein, better try low fat curd.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ralphy, sound advice my man!
> 
> I've revised my plan, I'm now looking at this:
> 
> ...


 
Keep your intense stuff till later in the day. Low intesity stuff like a jog or really fast walk in the morning or you will feel shattered all day


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Dec 22, 2010)

A word of advice, don't go super low on the calories,I would start at 2000 calories at least, I dont 'know how much you weigh but go too low on the cals cos this make your body go into starvation mode and slow your metabolism right down.

Just exercise everday using HIIT as mentioned before,lots of protein(digesting protein burns calories) low to medium carbs, get rid of most sugars,fats are ok but no saturated fats.

I don't know how much weight you want to shift,but the advice should get you started however its not that intensive so you'll gradually lose weight at a slower pace then really going for it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

iddqd said:


> I don't get how peanutbutter or cashews can fit a diet. That's massive calories.
> Bananas are afaik easy to digest and should be eaten some time before sport (but got still plenty of calories for a fruit).
> 
> Just make sure you don't hunger, count calories and know what you eat (learn about protein, starch, carbohydrates ...).
> ...



Peanut butter and cashews are packed full of protein and the good oily fats. Not to mention they're delicious.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2010)

Guinness
















Just ruined your day hahahhaha


----------

